# D&C in August/September, Trying right away!! Who's with me?!?! ** 2 BFP!**



## KelseyK

I had a D&C August 23rd and I am still waiting on AF. I am on CD 40. I have not tracked O this month but I'm hoping to be surprised with BFP instead of an AF! Today was my first BFN so I'm hoping I ovulate soon! Anyone else in the same situation? Did anyone track their O after a mc ?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, there!

I had a MC that started on Sept. 10th, so when I started charting my BBT again, I used that as my CD1. That means I'm on CD22 now. I took an OPK today because I felt a pain in my side and my CM was watery, and it was positive. We have decided to just take things easy this first cycle, so we are really just NTNP instead of actively TTC. If we were going for it, then we would DTD tonight, but instead we'll probably just watch TV and see what happens. lol! We did have sex the other night, but I think it was a little early for me to be fertile yet. Who knows, I guess it's still possible. We shall see!


----------



## KelseyK

Harley Quinn said:


> Hi, there!
> 
> I had a MC that started on Sept. 10th, so when I started charting my BBT again, I used that as my CD1. That means I'm on CD22 now. I took an OPK today because I felt a pain in my side and my CM was watery, and it was positive. We have decided to just take things easy this first cycle, so we are really just NTNP instead of actively TTC. If we were going for it, then we would DTD tonight, but instead we'll probably just watch TV and see what happens. lol! We did have sex the other night, but I think it was a little early for me to be fertile yet. Who knows, I guess it's still possible. We shall see!

So sorry for your loss!! How far along were you? Are you still bleeding? I JUST stopped a couple days ago so I don't think I have O'd yet. I'm in the same boat as you, I would LOVE to get a BFP but I haven't charted or anything this cycle. I'm almost wanting my AF to come so I can have a fresh start. Are you going to actively try after this cycle?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, so sorry for your loss, too. I'm not entirely sure how far along I was since my cycles are kinda long and inconsistent, but I think I was somewhere between 5-6 weeks. How far along were you?

I only bled for four days, with a day of spotting on either side. So it basically felt like a regular period. I probably wouldn't have thought anything of it if I hadn't taken HPT's and known I was pregnant.

Yes, we are going to actively start trying again after this cycle. I'm excited. As scary as I know it might be after this loss, I'm really looking forward to being pregnant again.


----------



## KelseyK

I was 8 weeks along so I think that is why I bled for so long. My first mc back in January I was 6 weeks and it was more like a period. I have never really tracked my O but I am going to this time. I'm totally new at it so I hope I do it right lol! I think I O later in my cycle bc every ultrasound I've had ( I've been pg 3 times) the baby is always about a week smaller than what it should be. I'm looking forward to actually tracking it and paying attention this time!! 

When are you expecting your AF?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, it can be a bit overwhelming when you first start tracking and charting and all that. I started just with tracking my BBT, then I got some OPK's. Now I'm trying to get the hang of tracking my CM. And even with all of that, I'm still not entirely sure when I ovulate each cycle. lol

Good question, when should I expect AF? I'll go figure that out right now... My luteal phase is usually the 'normal' 14 days, so I suppose AF should show up around the 16th if I ovulate tomorrow as the test would indicate. I'll wait to see when my BBT jumps up to confirm I have indeed ovulated.


----------



## averitable

Hi ladies!

Sorry for your losses - I'm in the same boat too, had a D&E on the 6th September at what would have been 13 weeks after having had an MMC at somewhere around 10 weeks, and am currently waiting to see what happens next. 

I had spotting till the 16th and we started DTD again after that - I didn't start even thinking about whether I'd O'd or not until recently. I started temping again this week and I think looking at it I may possibly already have O'd - my temps are at what would have been post O levels pre miscarriage, but I'm really not sure! I didn't track anything else, so who knows... We have been NTNP though so we'll see!

Today is day 27 so I guess I could be expecting AF any time really... I am expecting this cycle to possibly be a bit longer though after having been a bit further along.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Just curious what your guys' doctors said about TTC or NTNP directly after a MC. I have heard differing things, usually to wait at least one cycle, sometimes up to three, to really start trying again. My doctor was really understanding, and he asked me why we were so determined to start again right away. I just explained that we want our kids to be close in age. He said that yes, most doctors do recommend to wait, but that ultimately I should just listen to my body. He did insist that I wait until my hCG was back to normal - that was his only condition. He was also very encouraging, and kept telling me that I can't blame myself for it and I shouldn't look back to try and figure out what I did wrong, that it's just something that happened. He gave me a medical order to think positive! :)

So, just curious what your doctors had to say and why are you guys so determined to try again right away? What keeps you going and what helps you stay positive?


----------



## nats77

hi ladies, hope you dont mind me joining?

Firstly sorry for your losses :hugs:,
I had a erpc on the 12th sept after a mmc i was 11+4, that was my fourth mc :cry: and they get harder each time i go thru it, but we have decided to keep trying :thumbup:.
I didnt really think about ttc since the erpc but we have bd a few times so hopefully its possible :thumbup:, but highly unlikely as i seem to have all my normal pre af symptoms :dohh:, if i have a normal cycle i'm expecting af around the 10th oct.
All i can do till then is wait!!! so scared but so excited! xxx


----------



## Topanga053

Hey ladies! Just wanted to join in!

I had a long and drawn out MC that culminated in a D&C on Aug. 24. I did track my O after the M&C. I ovulated about 27 days after my D&C and got AF 12 days later (5.5 weeks after the D&C). We started TTC right after the MC, so I was devestated by the arrival of AF. :-(

I'm on CD 4 now and we're going to continue TTC this month. 

So nice to have a group of us in the same position!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, nats and Topanga! Welcome. :)

I am so terrible with the acronyms on this site... What is an erpc? (Seriously, I think I'm going to track down that thread that is a cheat sheet for the abbreviations and put the link in my signature; I need it so often!)


----------



## nats77

An erpc is apparently the new d&c it stands for Evacuation of Retained Products of Conception! Horrible horrible way of putting it if u ask me, as if the whole process is not horrible enough aye? Thanks for the welcome xxx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, strange. Thanks for explaining that. I agree that is a pretty horrible name for it.


----------



## jabish

hi ..I miscarried the 12th of september and it lasted about 8 days of terrible pain..I have been usink opk 2x a day and nothing yet ...we are very anxious to concieve again..hopefully before i even get a period


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, how's it going for everyone?

For me, AF came yesterday, so we are moving on to another cycle. So weird for me to be having my period. Since February 2011, this is only the fourth time I've had a period or some sort of bleeding, so it still feels kinda strange.


----------



## nats77

Af came for me on fri so on to the next cycle and hoping and praying xxx


----------



## KelseyK

Wow, so sorry I've been gone' life has been crazy lately. It looks like we are all pretty much on the same track! I started my period on Friday. This is my first cycle since the d&c. It was bitter sweet getting it. I was hoping to fall pregnant right away but it's nice to start with a fresh cycle. 

Hopefully this is the cycle for all of us!! :BFP:


----------



## KelseyK

Oh and another question, was anyone else's first period absolutely horrible?! I'm dying!!! It's soooo heavy!!!


----------



## nats77

Hi Kelsey, mine was pretty awful for the first two days, so so heavy it was awful! But then in an instant went from that to hardly anything now I have just a tiny bit of spotting. 
I felt the same as u, was really hoping for a bfp straight away but glad to know all is working normally after the erpc, lets hope this month is a lucky cycle! X x x


----------



## Harley Quinn

I wasn't very far along when I had my mc, so this period isn't too bad, but the first AF after giving birth was horrible, so it doesn't surprise me that first after a d&c would also be awful. 

You all doing anything special to TTC this cycle? My husband is on board for the SMEP, so basically we just plan to have lots of sex and use OPKs. :)


----------



## KelseyK

ugh it's so bad!! Just when I think it's letting up it gets heavy again :wacko: I was about 9 weeks along and it took me about 7 weeks to get my period so I was ready for it to be a bad one.

I'm completely new to ttc. I have a 4 year old son and I have had 2 miscarriage. All of my pregnancy's were accidents but this last one made me realize how ready I am to have another baby and my husband and I are going to try :)

I have been reading up on tracking CM and things like that but I honestly have no clue what I'm doing!! I *THINK* I ovulate late bc EVERY pregnancy that I have had I have shown a week behind ,even the pregnancy with my son. I'm not sure if that means anything or not. I'm not using OPK's this cycle but I might on the next one. I have no clue how to use them though lol.

I need your guys' help!!!

Let's get some :bfp: !!!!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

The whole world of TTC can be so overwhelming sometimes. I think it's okay to start slow and get the hang of one thing first rather than jumping in and doing it all at once (tracking BBT, CM, using OPKs, softcups, preseed, all kinds of vitamins and other junk). 

I started with just tracking my temp. I feel like I'm still getting the hang of tracking CM; that can be confusing... Is it sticky or pasty? Egg white or slippery? Such a strange thing to keep track of. I think the main thing it so take note of what you CM is like just before and when you ovulate and using that information to help you know when to DTD in the future. Of course, that requires knowing when you ovulate, which you can find out by using OPKs and/or BBT. 

Anyway, I also use OPKs. I find them incredibly useful. They are easy to use if you just read the instructions, but the basic idea is to start using them once a day (at the same time every day - usually the evening) about 7-10 before you think you'll ovulate (so for most women, that's around cd8). I start using them later because my cycles are longer and inconsistent. I ovulate anywhere between cd 19 and 30. So, you keep using them until the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. They aren't like HPTs, you get a faint line at first that keeps getting darker until you ovulate. If you keep using them after you've ovulated the line will get more and more faint.

So, once you get a positive test, it means you will most likely ovulate sometime in the next 24-48 hours (or maybe even that day). So it means you should also have lots of sex! Ha!

If you use them, make sure you have enough for the whole cycle. I just went out today to the dollar store and bought 12 (and two HPTs) for $22. (Some single HPTs cost almost that much!) You can also get good, cheap ones from the internet, but I haven't ever bought them online, so I wouldn't know a good site.


----------



## runnergrl

Can I join? I'm getting a D&C today after my mmc on sept 4th. This has been a terrible experience and I'm so ready to move on and be pregnant again! I bled for 6 weeks after my loss and my hcg dropped every week but never to 0. Last Friday it was down to 12 and I still have to get this done. Ultrasound shows some remaining tissue and we could leave it to resolve on its own, but its been long enough! Lets move on! I want to TTC again! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## nats77

hey runnergrl, I think we have met before on another thread???

What an awful time for you to be going thru, i had to wait four weeks but i wasn't bleeding there is nothing worse than waiting is there?
I hope your ok and all goes well with your d and c, good luck with everything and keep us up to date, bring on those sticky rainbows!!! xxx


----------



## runnergrl

nats77 said:


> hey runnergrl, I think we have met before on another thread???
> 
> What an awful time for you to be going thru, i had to wait four weeks but i wasn't bleeding there is nothing worse than waiting is there?
> I hope your ok and all goes well with your d and c, good luck with everything and keep us up to date, bring on those sticky rainbows!!! xxx

We have. It was my TTC thread. You got your BFP about a week after me. I'm so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Bambola

I would like to join too please. I had a mmc - found out beginning of the week and had my D&C yesterday. I want to start ttc again ASAP. This was my first baby :-(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hi, runnergrl and Bambola. Welcome! So sorry for both of your losses. For me, it's really nice to have a place like this this to talk about my mc since I don't know very many people I can talk to about it IRL.

Not much to update about over here. I'm just hanging around waiting to ovulate this cycle. We plan to have a lot more sex than our usual, and I bought some softcups that I might give a try. I also started taking B vitamins (a B50 complex) since I think I might have a shorter luteal phase and have heard they might help LP defects. 

So, yeah, just waiting. :)


----------



## averitable

Hi ladies! So sorry for your losses runnergrl and Bambola.

I started my period on Tuesday (very heavily, but not particularly painfully), so I guess we're now almost back to trying properly. However I'm back on antibiotics for a bacterial thing that seems to be hanging around post d&e - I'm only on them for another few days though and the doctor said there's no reason not to try this cycle as I'll be done with them long before O.

So I'm back to B vits (for a short luteal phase - I got preg on the first month on them last time so can recommend!) and temping.

I'm excited to be properly trying again! Feels like a major step to healing and moving on. Fingers crossed for BFP's this month for everybody.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone I'd like to join you please. Had a D&C yesterday after a mmc at 12 weeks. Really sad but trying to have a positive attitude! Thought I couldn't face b&b for a while but realise I need a bit of support from people in the same boat and you have a great thread on the go.

Did anyone get any advice on when it's safe/advised to try again?

Looking forward to hearing how everyone gets on, fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## runnergrl

I can't decide if I want to wait for AF or just start trying now. I swore I wouldn't use OPK's till after AF showed up, but since my D&C there has been no bleeding and here I am, peeing on a stick this morning, lol. It's negative, but now that I've started, I don't think I will quit!


----------



## nats77

My doctors told me i should wait for 1 af then its fine to start ttc again, i have to confess i didnt wait, but didnt fall that cycle anyway, so i am now on cycle day 8 and hoping this will be the one for me!
I dont use opk's maybe i should but i just find i get a bit obsessive about the whole ttc thing, It's horrible that we have all been thru this but nice that we have come together :winkwink: good luck all, looking forward to sharing our journeys xxx


----------



## jabish

I just started my first period today after my miscarriage on sept. 12th...I was 6 weeks along...I took opk's twice a day since i stopped bleeding and never ovulated..I will start clomid again cycle days 3-7...and then start testing for ovulation again..here we go again..but this time it's gonna stick..I just know it...for all of us !!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Harley Quinn

I didn't have a D&C, so I suppose our situations are a bit different, but here's what my doctor recommended to me. He told me that as long as my hCG was back to 0, then I could start TTC whenever I felt ready. He said to listen to my body. He was really understanding, and he did ask me why I was so eager to try again. I just told him we want our kids to be close in age. He told me not to ever blame myself for the mc and gave me a medical order to stay positive!

So, for us, we decided to start TTC right away. Originally I had decided to just NTNP for the first cycle, but then I had a pain in my side and decided to take an OPK. Turns out it was ovulation cramps, so we DTD that night! I just couldn't help myself!

What I have heard from other ladies on here, is that doctors often recommend waiting until you've had an AF so that when you do get pregnant, they can date it more accurately based on the first day of your last period. However, since they can just use an US for dating, that is not really the best reason in my opinion.

I think it just really depends on what your own doctor recommends and then how you are feeling yourself - both physically and emotionally.


----------



## BabyBlues05

Hey ladies. I had a D&C on August 6. On August 3 I went for my 12 week check up and the doctor told me that the baby had stopped growing at 8+2. My husband and I decided that we really wanted to wait a while before trying again because of how complicated and emotional the loss was. Well we moved a month ago and it took us a couple days to find what box we put the condoms in. Today I took a pregnancy test and it read pregnant. I'm kind of worried that it may be left over hormones, and at the same time I'm scared that I might really be pregnant. I don't know if we can handle another loss...


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!!! Just popping in to say hi!! I'm out of town until Monday so that's why I haven't been on as much! All of you are so wonerful and I'm so sorry for your losses! 

:dust:

lets do it this time!


----------



## nats77

BabyBlues05 said:


> Hey ladies. I had a D&C on August 6. On August 3 I went for my 12 week check up and the doctor told me that the baby had stopped growing at 8+2. My husband and I decided that we really wanted to wait a while before trying again because of how complicated and emotional the loss was. Well we moved a month ago and it took us a couple days to find what box we put the condoms in. Today I took a pregnancy test and it read pregnant. I'm kind of worried that it may be left over hormones, and at the same time I'm scared that I might really be pregnant. I don't know if we can handle another loss...

Hey baby, sorry for your loss :cry: I don't know for sure but I would be very surprised if it was left over hormones if you had your d and c at the beginning of August. Did you have a period since your d and c?
I know how hard it is and how scary it is when u do fall again but if that was ur first loss it's more than likely you will go on to have a happy and healthy 9 months, I think you should see if you can get a scan. Good luck and please leg us know how you get on x x


----------



## BabyBlues05

It was the first loss (that we know of), so I'm not quite sure how to process this all. I just wasn't sure if it could be leftovers or not. I only considered that possibility because of how funky my hormones got with my last pregnancy. My doctor said that my levels being so high is what was causing my body not to flush out the baby even though it had been gone for almost a month. I'm definitely making some calls Monday and getting an OBGYN appointment made.


----------



## KelseyK

How is everyone doing?!?!

I'm on CD12 right now and I feel like I'm already going crazy.. Since I have NO CLUE when I ovulate we're jut bd'ing all the time lol! We have BD'd everyday since cd 8, do you think that hurt our chances? I just don't want to miss the o!! 

I usually have a 30day cycle but since this is my first cycle since the d&c i'm not really sure what to expect!


----------



## runnergrl

take a day off here and there to replenish the sperm count... lol:) good luck!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies im a bit confused today. I had my D&C a week ago with just 2 days of bleeding after. Yesterday I started what seems like a normal AF. Can this be a real AF or just late bleeding? I still had a positive on a hpt this morning so my hormones are still up.

Glad to see everyone is positive and BD'ing!!! Bring on some BFP's!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

KelseyK said:


> How is everyone doing?!?!
> 
> I'm on CD12 right now and I feel like I'm already going crazy.. Since I have NO CLUE when I ovulate we're jut bd'ing all the time lol! We have BD'd everyday since cd 8, do you think that hurt our chances? I just don't want to miss the o!!
> 
> I usually have a 30day cycle but since this is my first cycle since the d&c i'm not really sure what to expect!

I think runnergrl is right- apparently the sperm need a day here and there to develop so they are all strong swimmers!! :blush:


----------



## nats77

Hey johnsongirl, I had sort of the same I had erpc then two days of bleeding, then nothing then about a week after we bd and after that I had quite heavy bleeding for about 5 days, I don't think it's af it is just ur body clearing out, my af started bang on 28 days after erpc x x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thanks nats. It's good to hear how it was for other people- I'm just sat wondering if what's happening is normal or ok. I suppose there's no real 'normal' for this though. I'll be happy when things get settled again :)


----------



## nats77

I know what u mean, I was happy all had returned to normal but now I'm back on this crazy ttc train! I will be so glad after my sticky rainbow to know I will never ever have to go thru ttc again! Rah :growlmad: I hate it! Xx


----------



## runnergrl

where are you in your cycle Nat? I'm still waiting for AF or O....:coffee:

Oh and Im with ya, so over TTC. It becomes an obsession. I just cant wait to be pregnant and DONE with this!


----------



## nats77

I'm cycle day 13 I think, fairly sure I've O already but also fairly sure I missed the egg, have a load of opk's on order for next month so fingers crossed for then I spose lol xxx


----------



## runnergrl

If i count the day I had the D&C as CD1, I am on CD8. I am hoping to O on CD 14 or 15 and we will be trying, if my husband is in town.. Lets see...He wil be home on CD13, and 15, so if I O on CD 15 and we are able to :sex: two days before and the day of, I feel like we will have a pretty good shot! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Harley Quinn

runnergrl, that sounds promising! Fingers crossed for sure!

Kelsey, I agree it's probably good to BD every other day instead of every day. Sperm can "live" inside you (I know that's the wrong word, but it's the best I can come up with right now!) for up to 5 days, and most will live for at least 1 day, so every other day is usually enough to cover your bases.

AFM, I'm on CD11, but we aren't going to start SMEP for a few more days because my cycles are a bit longer than normal. I earliest I tend to O is around CD 18-19, so I think we'll start closer to CD 13-14.


----------



## DeviousDame

I just suffered a m/c on sept 25. We lost our lil HB on the sept 24. I will be BDing my butt off till AF rears her ugly head! Me and hubby are hoping for a BFP before then but if not, practice makes perfect :winkwink:.. Wishing all you ladies lots of *STICKY BABYDUST* !!! GL to us all!


----------



## runnergrl

DeviousDame said:


> I just suffered a m/c on sept 25. We lost our lil HB on the sept 24. I will be BDing my butt off till AF rears her ugly head! Me and hubby are hoping for a BFP before then but if not, practice makes perfect :winkwink:.. Wishing all you ladies lots of *STICKY BABYDUST* !!! GL to us all!

welcome and good luck to you!:thumbup:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies
Im feeling much more upbeat about the whole thing today. This time last week I was a crying mess and couldn't think about ttc- now its all im thinking about again!! 
Used a hpt this morning to see if my hcg level is still up and i had a very strong positive :( . Its so funny to poas and hope it shows a negative! Things are a bit backwards at the moment!
I've got loads of cheapy internet hpts and loads of opk's so im gonna be a poas addict for the next few weeks/months haha!


----------



## runnergrl

JohnsonGirl said:


> Hi ladies
> Im feeling much more upbeat about the whole thing today. This time last week I was a crying mess and couldn't think about ttc- now its all im thinking about again!!
> Used a hpt this morning to see if my hcg level is still up and i had a very strong positive :( . Its so funny to poas and hope it shows a negative! Things are a bit backwards at the moment!
> I've got loads of cheapy internet hpts and loads of opk's so im gonna be a poas addict for the next few weeks/months haha!

:hugs:


----------



## nats77

I've got loads of hpt's and i've given in to the urge and ordered loads of opk's as well so gonna be a busy cycle next month poas!! can;t wait lol xxx


----------



## runnergrl

lol. Ill be so glad when I never have to pee on anything ever again. :haha:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

runnergrl said:


> lol. Ill be so glad when I never have to pee on anything ever again. :haha:

Haha, me too! I think my DH thinks im crazy too with all the poas talk- he should just be lucky he doesn't have to do it all the time!


----------



## KelseyK

Good luck to you girls!! Hopefully you get a negative soon!! Mine took quit a while to show neg and I didn't get my AF until about cd 54, it took forever! I was 8 weeks along though so I had a lot of hcg in my system. 

Are you guys trying for a BFP now or are you waiting a cycle?


----------



## JohnsonGirl

KelseyK said:


> Good luck to you girls!! Hopefully you get a negative soon!! Mine took quit a while to show neg and I didn't get my AF until about cd 54, it took forever! I was 8 weeks along though so I had a lot of hcg in my system.
> 
> Are you guys trying for a BFP now or are you waiting a cycle?

We're waiting until I have a normal AF then we're trying again. The doc said it may be best to wait 2 cycles but I just cant! If my body is not ready it wont happen.

Hope my levels drop fast- im so impatient to start ttc again!!


----------



## KelseyK

JohnsonGirl said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you girls!! Hopefully you get a negative soon!! Mine took quit a while to show neg and I didn't get my AF until about cd 54, it took forever! I was 8 weeks along though so I had a lot of hcg in my system.
> 
> Are you guys trying for a BFP now or are you waiting a cycle?
> 
> We're waiting until I have a normal AF then we're trying again. The doc said it may be best to wait 2 cycles but I just cant! If my body is not ready it wont happen.
> 
> Hope my levels drop fast- im so impatient to start ttc again!!Click to expand...

I started trying after bleeding stopped and before my first AF but to tell you the truth I don't think I even ovulated. I would have probably been super paranoid if I got pregnant before my AF anyway. I think waiting until your AF is a good way to go :) Hopefully you'll get it soon!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

So strange to be hoping for a negative HPT!

Lately I've been feeling like it's easier for me to be patient about all the waiting that comes with TTC. I don't know why, but it's been easier for me to focus on the fact that no matter what happens, or when it happens, that everything will be okay in the end. Just trusting God that he's got it all under control (because I sure don't!).


----------



## runnergrl

I'm not waiting for AF. The timing would have to be perfect though. I would have to ovulate exactly 14 days from when I had the D&C in order to try. It kinda takes two and my husband won't be available to deposit his swimmers after Cd15;).

Otherwise I will wait for AF. But I'm praying for a miracle


----------



## JohnsonGirl

My husband is working away pretty much up till christmas-grrrrrr! We thought it would be ok because I was pregnant when he got the offer. Typical i need him back now. We'll see each other at weekends and for a whole week in the middle of the 2 months- hope i have some lucky ovulation timing.......or I could drive 4 hours to see him when i get a positive OPK!! Maybe we can meet half way, haha!

What cycle day is everyone on? I've lost track. If i took my D&C as CD1 then im on CD8 but i dont think its gonna work like that for me this month as hcg still very strong on hpt's.

One of the girls on another thread i post on has just got a bfp after 1 normal cycle post mmc so thats made me feel really hopeful again :thumbup:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Forgot to say- the wait for my first AF is making me crazy! I know ive still got a few weeks before i can expect it but at the moment this is worse than the TWW!! :wacko:

Harley- im trying to absorb some of your calming influence!


----------



## jabish

JohnsonGirl said:


> Forgot to say- the wait for my first AF is making me crazy! I know ive still got a few weeks before i can expect it but at the moment this is worse than the TWW!! :wacko:
> 
> Harley- im trying to absorb some of your calming influence!


I know waiting for AF can make you crazy...since I only started getting regulaer cycles after I lost weight I thought after my miscarriage it was never gonna come back cause I ate and ate to ease the pain even though i tried not to....but my period came but 3 days late....So keep the faith it will come ...prayers..!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

jabish said:


> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say- the wait for my first AF is making me crazy! I know ive still got a few weeks before i can expect it but at the moment this is worse than the TWW!! :wacko:
> 
> Harley- im trying to absorb some of your calming influence!
> 
> 
> I know waiting for AF can make you crazy...since I only started getting regulaer cycles after I lost weight I thought after my miscarriage it was never gonna come back cause I ate and ate to ease the pain even though i tried not to....but my period came but 3 days late....So keep the faith it will come ...prayers..!!!Click to expand...

Jabish- this sounds just like me. I lost weight before i got my bfp and my cycles had gone a bit crazy. When I was pregnant i had such bad ms i couldnt exercise- but also couldnt eat much. Now ive been so sad the past 10 days- and have no ms so i've eaten everything in sight!!!
Hope my cycle comes back to some normality :wacko:


----------



## jabish

JohnsonGirl said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say- the wait for my first AF is making me crazy! I know ive still got a few weeks before i can expect it but at the moment this is worse than the TWW!! :wacko:
> 
> Harley- im trying to absorb some of your calming influence!
> 
> 
> I know waiting for AF can make you crazy...since I only started getting regulaer cycles after I lost weight I thought after my miscarriage it was never gonna come back cause I ate and ate to ease the pain even though i tried not to....but my period came but 3 days late....So keep the faith it will come ...prayers..!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Jabish- this sounds just like me. I lost weight before i got my bfp and my cycles had gone a bit crazy. When I was pregnant i had such bad ms i couldnt exercise- but also couldnt eat much. Now ive been so sad the past 10 days- and have no ms so i've eaten everything in sight!!!
> Hope my cycle comes back to some normality :wacko:Click to expand...



I was so worried that it wouldn't come because of the way i have been eating but it did so i am realy watching what i eat now so hopefully i will ovulate...some people have to wait 8 weeks or more before thier period comes..that would make me insane...they say after 8 weeks with no period to call the dr....but i think yours will come !! :)..prayers


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I really hope so, the waiting sucks! I always feel so much better after talking to you ladies!
Looking forward to us all getting a bfp x


----------



## KelseyK

Hang in there girls!! The wait is so hard :/ I got my first BFN about 4-5 weeks after my d&c and then I got my AF at about 8 weeks. It will happen!!! 

AFM- CD15 right now, waiting to spot ewcm. Still nothing :/ My CM is white and sticky (TMI!!) I'm not really sure what that means :/


----------



## KelseyK

When is everyone planning to test? My AF is due around November 9th, not sure I will be able to wait that long though!! I'm CD15 and already going crazy!!! lol!!


----------



## jabish

KelseyK said:


> When is everyone planning to test? My AF is due around November 9th, not sure I will be able to wait that long though!! I'm CD15 and already going crazy!!! lol!!

My AF isn't due till Thanksgiving..cause i run 35 day cycles...so i have a while to wait..


----------



## Harley Quinn

My cycles aren't too consistent, but I suspect I'll be testing sometime during the week of November 18-24, so I suppose it'll be around Thanksgiving for me too. My son's birthday is the 26th, would be pretty sweet to get a bfp on his first birthday!


----------



## runnergrl

Well, after 10 days of negatives, and the last few days getting ewcm and cramps, I got my smiley this morning;). It's :sex: time!!! Oh and I'm on cd 11.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

runnergrl said:


> Well, after 10 days of negatives, and the last few days getting ewcm and cramps, I got my smiley this morning;). It's :sex: time!!! Oh and I'm on cd 11.

Thats great! get some Bd'ing before your DH goes away :)


----------



## BabyBlues05

Well, I have an OBGYN appoint on the 29th. It was supposed to be to confirm pregnancy... Unfortunately today i started bleeding, so I pretty sure that if I was indeed pregnant, that I'm not anymore...


----------



## nats77

:dust::dust:Go for it runner, sending you lots of sticky:dust::dust: xx


----------



## KelseyK

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well, I have an OBGYN appoint on the 29th. It was supposed to be to confirm pregnancy... Unfortunately today i started bleeding, so I pretty sure that if I was indeed pregnant, that I'm not anymore...

I'm so sorry :( We all know how you feel :( Are you going to start ttc right away?


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> Well, after 10 days of negatives, and the last few days getting ewcm and cramps, I got my smiley this morning;). It's :sex: time!!! Oh and I'm on cd 11.

WOOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust::dust::dust: So excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

So sorry, Babyblues. Is the bleeding heavy and are there any clots? Some women bleed during pregnancy and the baby is perfectly fine. I hope you get good news on the 29th!

Yay, runnergrl! Get to it!


----------



## BabyBlues05

KelseyK said:


> I'm so sorry :( We all know how you feel :( Are you going to start ttc right away?

I'm not sure. I'm going to see how the appointment goes and take things from there.


----------



## BabyBlues05

Harley Quinn said:


> So sorry, Babyblues. Is the bleeding heavy and are there any clots? Some women bleed during pregnancy and the baby is perfectly fine. I hope you get good news on the 29th!
> 
> Yay, runnergrl! Get to it!

The bleeding is very minimal and brown with some clotting. My first miscarriage which was in August was complicated. The baby wouldn't leave my body and no bleeding so I had to have a D&C. If this is a natural miscarriage I have no clue what to look for...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, for me, the bleeding was comparable to medium/heavy period bleeding. It was bright red, and quite a lot of clots that were anywhere between a nickel and a golf ball size-wise. And it lasted for four days straight. (Started with pink/red spotting all day the first day.)

I really hope everything's okay. Take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## jabish

Today is cycle day 10 for me and I will start using opk..but i usually dont o till cd 21.....goodluck everyone


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well, my hpt was definately fainter today (good thing at the moment!!)
3 days ago it was as strong as the control line but today its only about half the colour of the control so hopefully my hormones are dropping at a good pace.
Not gonna poas again until thursday- thats 2 weeks after my surgery.

How is everyone else today? I've got the sunday blues about going back to work tomorrow!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

^That's good news!^

CD 15 for me. Negative OPK's the last two days, but I don't usually O until later (CD 18-24ish). We are trying to BD every other day starting today!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Go for it Harley! :thumbup:

Are you doing SMEP? Think we might try it next month.


----------



## jabish

Sometimes it can be sooooo depressing to see that neg opk...even when there is hope for another day... sad today :(


----------



## JohnsonGirl

jabish said:


> Sometimes it can be sooooo depressing to see that neg opk...even when there is hope for another day... sad today :(

Don't worry lovely it's still early in your cycle- you'll get a positive :)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yeah, we are going to try SMEP this cycle. I told my husband about it and how it was all about having a steady flow of sperm in me, and he said, "Never talk about a 'steady flow of sperm' ever again." Ha! I'll just tell him when it's time to have sex and leave it at that! :)


----------



## runnergrl

I'm officially back in the TWW! I'm so excited!!


----------



## nats77

I kinda guess i'm in the tww as well, although i think it very unlikely to get a bfp it's still possible, fx for us both xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Im so excited for your tww nats and runnergrl!! Im throwing buckets of baby dust your way!

Harley- Love it- steady flow of sperm!!! laughing hard!!!:haha:

AFM- back to work today, bit depressing! The day's funny moment....got pooed on by a seagull- i knew i had some good luck coming!! :winkwink:


----------



## nats77

^^^^ they do say its lucky lol ;) x


----------



## leanne1989

Hi, so sorry to hear about ur d&c one back in dec 09 and afterwards I waited a long time for af (well it seemed like it) I wasn't bd much just not trying not preventing. I did a pt which came out negative and then a week or so later I kept weeing a lot which my mum commented on so I did my last pt and to my shock I got a bfp which I wasn't expecting!! That was in march 10. I think I caught in feb as edd was nov 9th. Dnt give up hope and if just test once a week if af doesn't come xx


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thanks for sharing your story Leanne. Its great to hear when things work out well x


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!!

How's everyone doing?! Where is everyone at right now?!

AFM I'm on CD19. Horrible cramps yesterday and I've had weird fluttering/muscle spasms happening all day. No clue whats going on!


----------



## klcuk3

Can I join? I've had a scan today at what should be 8 weeks but there's an empty sac....going to early pregnancy unit tomorrow to find out what the plan is....am thinking they'll make me wait a week and rescan then I'll have a d&c :( I'd like to sort things asap so I can get back to ttc x

I had a mmc in June 2010 and had a d&c then. I bled for about 2 weeks and my first cycle turned up 28 days after the d&c. I conceived my daughter the following cycle so hoping my body just needed a trial run again before a healthy pregnancy x

Good luck ladies x


----------



## runnergrl

hi ladies! :hi: no idea what cycle day i am on, but i do know i am 2DPO:thumbup: testing in 8 days!


----------



## KelseyK

klcuk3 said:


> Can I join? I've had a scan today at what should be 8 weeks but there's an empty sac....going to early pregnancy unit tomorrow to find out what the plan is....am thinking they'll make me wait a week and rescan then I'll have a d&c :( I'd like to sort things asap so I can get back to ttc x
> 
> I had a mmc in June 2010 and had a d&c then. I bled for about 2 weeks and my first cycle turned up 28 days after the d&c. I conceived my daughter the following cycle so hoping my body just needed a trial run again before a healthy pregnancy x
> 
> Good luck ladies x

I'm so sorry for everything you are going through :hugs: we are all here for you! Hopefully you will get the same luck you did with dd <3


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> hi ladies! :hi: no idea what cycle day i am on, but i do know i am 2DPO:thumbup: testing in 8 days!

Woohoo!!!! You'll get your BFP I know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabish

cycle day 12 for me ladies...no signs oe symptoms of ovulation yet


----------



## KelseyK

jabish said:


> cycle day 12 for me ladies...no signs oe symptoms of ovulation yet

getting closer :) I'm CD 19 and I think I just barely had O. When is your expected AF again? Didn't you say thanksgiving?


----------



## jabish

KelseyK said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> cycle day 12 for me ladies...no signs oe symptoms of ovulation yet
> 
> getting closer :) I'm CD 19 and I think I just barely had O. When is your expected AF again? Didn't you say thanksgiving?Click to expand...

yup AF is due on Thanksgining....I have 35 day cycles and usually ovulate about cd 21 but was hopeing to o sooner cause of hormoans being out of what from M/C...I just hope and pray that I O sometime ...worried:wacko:


----------



## nats77

I think I'm on cycle day 18? Not entirely sure usually have 28 day cycles so guess I got 10 days to go! Not much hope this month though x x


----------



## runnergrl

KelseyK said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! :hi: no idea what cycle day i am on, but i do know i am 2DPO:thumbup: testing in 8 days!
> 
> Woohoo!!!! You'll get your BFP I know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

aww youre so sweet! we're BOTH going to get our BFP's!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Welcome, new ladies! Sorry for your losses. Glad to have more people who are like-minded when it comes to TTC right away.

AFM, I'm CD17 (I had to check my chart... I'm useless without it LOL). My OPKs are still negative, but I haven't tested yet today. Starting to get more CM during the day, but it's still pretty thick and pasty (sorry if that's tmi), so I think I'm still a few day away from ovulation. We plan on DTD tonight as per SMEP. A funny thing about SMEP this cycle, it turns out that we "have to" DTD on our anniversary on Saturday. How perfect is that? :)


----------



## BabyBlues05

Well my appointment on Monday was confusing. My urine test still read positive, and my midwife had me go get blood work done. I got the results today. At 42 since LMP my HCG levels were 769. She wants me to go back today and get more blood work done. Unfortunately my husband has the car at work and I'm not sure if I will be able to go in until tomorrow... Should I be worried?


----------



## Jessy23

Hi everyone, just came across this post. I had a d and c on 12 sept, mmc at 12 week scan. Heart stopped on 10+6. It was my first pregnancy and want to ttc asap. AF arrived on 22nd october so 40 days after d and c and now waiting to O. 
AF was the heavist ever.... and now still having a bit of brown discharge... i hope all ok and am expecting to ) around CD 15... if things go back to normal... 

I hope we all get BFP quickly!!!


----------



## runnergrl

BabyBlues05 said:


> Well my appointment on Monday was confusing. My urine test still read positive, and my midwife had me go get blood work done. I got the results today. At 42 since LMP my HCG levels were 769. She wants me to go back today and get more blood work done. Unfortunately my husband has the car at work and I'm not sure if I will be able to go in until tomorrow... Should I be worried?

how long has it been since your MC? I wouldnt be worried unless its been longer than 6 weeks. thats what happened to me. my levels were dropping, but not fast enough and I had to get a D&C after all after 6 1/2 weeks of trying to let everything pass on its own. good luck.. I hope you get down to 0 soon..


----------



## jabish

Jessy23 said:


> Hi everyone, just came across this post. I had a d and c on 12 sept, mmc at 12 week scan. Heart stopped on 10+6. It was my first pregnancy and want to ttc asap. AF arrived on 22nd october so 40 days after d and c and now waiting to O.
> AF was the heavist ever.... and now still having a bit of brown discharge... i hope all ok and am expecting to ) around CD 15... if things go back to normal...
> 
> I hope we all get BFP quickly!!!

sounds like your pretty close to me...m/c on the 12th of sept and period started on october 19th and waiting to ovulate...good luck !!!


----------



## BabyBlues05

runnergrl said:


> how long has it been since your MC? I wouldnt be worried unless its been longer than 6 weeks. thats what happened to me. my levels were dropping, but not fast enough and I had to get a D&C after all after 6 1/2 weeks of trying to let everything pass on its own. good luck.. I hope you get down to 0 soon..

I had my D&C August 6, and AF September 18. My doctors say I am pregnant again, about 6 weeks, but the numbers are on the low side, so I may be miscarrying again... I don't know what to think!


----------



## runnergrl

BabyBlues05 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> how long has it been since your MC? I wouldnt be worried unless its been longer than 6 weeks. thats what happened to me. my levels were dropping, but not fast enough and I had to get a D&C after all after 6 1/2 weeks of trying to let everything pass on its own. good luck.. I hope you get down to 0 soon..
> 
> I had my D&C August 6, and AF September 18. My doctors say I am pregnant again, about 6 weeks, but the numbers are on the low side, so I may be miscarrying again... I don't know what to think!Click to expand...

well I think congrats are in order!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Fingers crossed for you babyblues. Let us know how your new blood work goes.

AFM: Im 2 weeks since my D&C, feels like AGES AGO now though. Still got an obvious positive on a hpt but its less than before. Im going on holiday on saturday for a week- think it'll be a relief to not be able to test for 10 days- take my mind off things.
No more bleeding but quite a lot of cramps- feels a bit more to the rightside. Dont think it can be ovulation if my hpt is still positive????

How are all you lovely ladies?


----------



## BabyBlues05

I'm having a really good day. The results came back and HCG levels are now in the 1600's. they are worried about the spotting I've been having, as am I, but at least I know the little one is growing normally. The 5 I go in for a dating scan.


----------



## babydoodle

Babyblues05, I am SOOO excited for you!!! I cant wait to try again...I'm still bleeding from the D&C 10 days ago...overall, how are you??? I bet super excited and nervous!!! So how long since your mc has it been? I cant wait to ttc again!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Babyblues05, just read back a page...i will keep my fingers crossed for you i hope everything goes well and this is a sticky bean!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well....DH and i BD'd for the first time since d&c......and didn't use protection- so much for waiting for first af! We're not really 'trying' though and my hpt is still positive so dont think i can Get pregnant yet- What do you think?

Suppose we're 'not trying not preventing'!!! :winkwink:

Anyone getting close to testing?


----------



## jabish

Got my first positive opk this afternoon since my m/c on sept 12th.....here we go...please pray for me ladies


----------



## nats77

I'm due af fri! Didn't think I had a chance but have been very tired, sore bbs, and lots of weeing so who knows fingers crossed! X x x


----------



## KelseyK

BabyBlues05 said:


> I'm having a really good day. The results came back and HCG levels are now in the 1600's. they are worried about the spotting I've been having, as am I, but at least I know the little one is growing normally. The 5 I go in for a dating scan.

OMG CONGRATS!!!!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Your poor cervix is probably still just healing, its been through a lot :) was your dr worried about spotting? I spotted with my son and everything turned out perfect :)


----------



## KelseyK

nats77 said:


> I'm due af fri! Didn't think I had a chance but have been very tired, sore bbs, and lots of weeing so who knows fingers crossed! X x x


Sounds good to me!! I'm testing Friday :) when are you going to test??


----------



## runnergrl

I think I'm gonna try to hold out till Friday now too but we'll see:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Yay! Babyblues, that is such awesome news! So stoked for you and your little bean!

Good luck to all of you testing on Friday! I'll just be happy if I've ovulated by then. LOL


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi girls how is everyone getting on? Im really excited for those testing this weekend! Im in Norway all week and having major withdrawl from poas!!
Im doing well. No more cramping post d&c. Lots of cm so maybe my cycle is getting back on track. :thumbup:


----------



## nats77

I started spotting this am so af is on her way! Not my month! So sad :cry: x x good luck to the rest of you x x x


----------



## runnergrl

:cry: bfn


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, dear. So sorry, runnergrl and nats. 

It's still early, though, isn't it, runnergrl? Could still possibly be a BFP later? Fingers still crossed for you!

I'm currently 2dpo (woo!), so I'll be testing around the 18th or 19th (if I can wait that long!).


----------



## runnergrl

yeah Im at 10dpo, but i have gotten positives by now before. Its weird tho-i "feel" pregnant...


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies any news?
Have you tested again runnergrl?
Did af Get you nats or was it just spotting?

No news from me really, still waiting on af. Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## nats77

Yeah I'm out the witch got me :cry: x x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Ahhh sorry nats, stupid witch!!!


----------



## runnergrl

I'm testing again tomorrow. Hoping the hcg is just building in my system;)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Nothing new here. Just 4dpo today, and no real symptoms to report. Just trying to hang in there and let the time pass as fast as it can!


----------



## 30thMarch2010

I had a d & c end of Aug folowing a mmc at 9 weeks discovered at 12 week scan 2 days before d& c. I bled for 2 weeks then got af on 27th Sept which seemed normal. I had completely stopped bleeding after 6 days but a few days after started spotting ( tiny bits of blood in discharge) no need for pad. Only occasionally happened. Now its 9 Nov and I still havnt had next af, normal cycle 30-33 days. Stopped spotting completely about a week and a half ago. Took 3 test all spaced out from cd 30 till today. I don't know what's happening...I don't know whether spotting delayed cycle? Or I was worried I could have low progesterone? Or anyonegot anyother suggestions????? I have no sign of being preg or af coming, its getting me down since I tried for a while ringer preg with miscarriage and it feels like its taking forever again, I'm so worried its something wrong with me that's stopping me conceiving/ causing miscarriage? Any advice would help!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

30thMarch2010 said:


> I had a d & c end of Aug folowing a mmc at 9 weeks discovered at 12 week scan 2 days before d& c. I bled for 2 weeks then got af on 27th Sept which seemed normal. I had completely stopped bleeding after 6 days but a few days after started spotting ( tiny bits of blood in discharge) no need for pad. Only occasionally happened. Now its 9 Nov and I still havnt had next af, normal cycle 30-33 days. Stopped spotting completely about a week and a half ago. Took 3 test all spaced out from cd 30 till today. I don't know what's happening...I don't know whether spotting delayed cycle? Or I was worried I could have low progesterone? Or anyonegot anyother suggestions????? I have no sign of being preg or af coming, its getting me down since I tried for a while ringer preg with miscarriage and it feels like its taking forever again, I'm so worried its something wrong with me that's stopping me conceiving/ causing miscarriage? Any advice would help!!

Hi! First im sorry for your loss- i had the same thing- mmc at 12 week scan, d&c 2 days later. Im still waiting for my first af. Its been just over 3 weeks for me. Our cycles can Get messed up for A while so its possible that this is just your hormones still being screwed up. If you are worried though dont be afraid to see your doctor and Ask for bloods to double check you're not pregnsnt or maybe a scan to make sure all the tissue has passed from your mc.
Hope you Get some answers soon. For me, waiting and not knowing whats happening with my body is the worst!


----------



## BabyBlues05

Well, no luck for me. I am now home from the hospital after having surgery to remove an ectopic pregnancy. There was also a cyst/tumor in the same tube as the pregnancy, so 3/4 of my left Fallopian tube is now gone. I also had to have a D&C to remove a large blood clot in my uterus. I don't think this has fully hit me yet. I was still getting over my August loss, and now this... I don't think my body or mind can take much more. My husband says he wants to be done with trying. I don't know if I want to completely give up on a second child, but I think I need at least a year or two break... Maybe more...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, I'm so sorry, BabyBlues. That is sad news. :hugs: I agree that you should take all the time you and your husband need to heal physically, but more importantly, emotionally. Even if it is two years or more.


----------



## nats77

Sorry baby that's really sad, I really feel for you. My sister had a mc then 3 months later had an ectopic and one of her tubes removed and 3 months later she got her bfp which turned into her forever baby! I agree that you should take time if you need it and do what is right fir you and your dh x x x hugs x x x


----------



## Bambola

Babyblues I am so sorry you are going though this tough time :( I am sure everything will be ok - sounds like you and DH might just need a little break to relax and recharge? Hope your ok xox


----------



## BabyBlues05

Right now our biggest concern is our 3 year old. He has been asking for a sibling for months now. He was so excited to find out we were pregnant, and so heartbroken with both losses. The poor little guy actually cried for hours until he fell asleep. We are both afraid to try again because we don't want to see our son go through that kind of pain again... it's tough... we all want another child in the family, but we don't think that any of us could handle another loss emotionally. and i'm not sure if i could handle it physically...


----------



## Harley Quinn

Oh, no, the poor little guy. That would be so hard. I love they way that little children feel so deeply, but it can be so heart-wrenching to see it. I understand that he is your biggest concern right now, and I think it's wise to wait, if only for his sake.

Much love. <3


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone how are you doing? Anyone testing?
I'm 4 weeks post d&c and still waiting on af. Hpt and opk negative today
Xxx


----------



## runnergrl

Harley are you pregnant??


----------



## Harley Quinn

Ah! Yes! How could I forget to post here? I got my BFP yesterday! Hooray!

I'm only 3 weeks 4 days today, based on when I ovulated, so technically haven't even missed my period yet. I have my first appointment on Thursday next week. So excited, but trying to be realistic too and not get my hopes up _too_ high. It's hard, though. I'm already super emotional, so if I think about the chances of this baby becoming a mc, then I start to tear up. I try not to think about that at all. Just really excited right now!


----------



## runnergrl

Congratulations!!! I hope to be joining you shortly:)


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks! It would be fun to have some bump buddies from this thread. :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats Harley thats AMAZING news! Im so happy for you. Hope some of your good luck brushes off on the rest of us :thumbup:


----------



## klcuk3

Congrats Harley fab news xx


----------



## KelseyK

OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep all of us updated!!! Hopefully our bfps will follow and we can all be bump buddies! :happydance::baby::wohoo:


----------



## nats77

Congrats Harley, great news x x x x


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thank you, ladies!

Jabish, you're close to testing, aren't you? Any news?!


----------



## Bambola

Congrats Harley!! So exciting! Xx


----------



## BabyBlues05

Congratulations on your news Harley. I hope everything goes well.

Anything new or exciting going on with any of you other ladies?


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks, baby blues. 

I had my first appointment this week, and so now I've got to go get blood drawn. Ick. My first us will be on Dec. 17th, so I'll be about 8 weeks then I think. Really looking forward to that!

Curious how everyone else is dong as well.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi
No news from me really, STILL WAITING for first af after d&c.......its very frustrating!

Hope you are doing ok Harley- any symptoms?
BabyBlues- hope you are feeling ok too after your crappy month x

Where is everyone in their cycles?


----------



## runnergrl

I'm just waiting to get a pos opk. I'm on cd14.... Ho hum...


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> I'm just waiting to get a pos opk. I'm on cd14.... Ho hum...


Hey! We're on the same CD! yay! 

I started using digital OPKs for the first time this month and I have been SO confused! I got a + on CD5 and then a + on CD12... both times just one positive in the afternoon and then - in the evening.. NO clue what to think!! I'm still testing in case they were false + because when I ejected the stick it was smeared blue both times... So frustrating!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

That's frustrating, Kelsey. I really don't know much about the digital OPK's, so I'm afraid I'm not much help. But it's good you're still testing.

I haven't really had many symptoms this last week. I've been a bit more tired and a bit more emotional than normal, but that's about it. I was super tired and super emotional the week before that. Oh, and I get really bloated, especially in the evenings. I swear I already look like I'm 20 weeks along by 6:00 pm!


----------



## runnergrl

Well I got another negative this morning. I guess I'm just due to O later this month--- oh well!


----------



## KelseyK

Grrr how frustrating! Hopefully you will get a + tomorrow!


----------



## runnergrl

have you gotten your real positive yet? I had several the month I got pregnant with my miscarriage.. I did the same-popped the stick out and saw the smudge.. it was only two dark lines on cd 13 and 14 I think that month, but I had positives on day 10 and 11 too. very weird. Good luck to both of us! Christmas BFP's would be so lovely!!

edit: do you chart??


----------



## nats77

How's everyone?? Runnergrl I see u got ur bfp!! Congrats Hun, how about everyone else? Harley how did ur scan go??
Afm I'm 6 or 7 dpo and feeling positive for this month!! Hoping for my bfp NYE!! Would be a lovely start to the new year x x

Wow just seen Kelsey u hot ur bfp as well? Congrats!! Xx


----------



## runnergrl

Yes- we did nats! Thank you!! Pulling for your New Years bfp!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hooray! Congrats, runnergrl! So exciting.

My scan went well. Baby is measuring right on target according to the original due date calculated by my ovulation. So the due date is still the same, July 29th. And we got to see the little flutter of baby's heartbeat! So nice to see. :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats runnergrl for your bfp and Harley for a lovely healthy scan! 
My af has finally arrived....9 weeks post d&c so hopefully I'll be joining you soon!


----------



## nats77

Got my bfp today only feint but defo there! Praying that this one stiks x x x


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats nats that's brilliant news.


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies, I'd love to join if you'll have me! ;) Congratulations on the BFP's so far, this is a lucky group!! I had a MC on 10/31 at 10 weeks, had recurrent bleeding and u/s showed retained tissue so I had a D&C on 12/21. I'm only on CD8 if I count the day I had that done. We'll see what the future holds, but I'd love to TTC right away! This has made me want my rainbow baby that much more. Here's to BFP's!!!


----------



## KelseyK

nats77 said:


> Got my bfp today only feint but defo there! Praying that this one stiks x x x

Yay nats77!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

congrats nats! thought you were waiting to test:haha:


----------

